# Tourentipp - Rothaarsteig



## keipet2 (22. Oktober 2006)

*Genialer Tour-Tip - Auf dem Rothaarsteig von Dillenburg nach Brilon*
Top Tour und absolut eine Empfehlung wert.
Tourlänge ist knapp 154 KM mit knapp 2620 HM
Nicht gleich ausflippen!!! Man muß den Rotharsteig ja nicht gleich komplett fahren.
Auf dieser Tour ist alles zu finden was das Bikerherz höher schlagen lässt!
Schmale Singetrails, Wurzelpfädchen, Geniale Abfahrten, Knapp 30% Steigung und auch Gefälle, schnelle Abfahrten auf Schotter, Wiesentrails, lange zähe Anstiege die richtig Körner kosten. Geniale Landschaft die sich auf der Wegstrecke des Rothaarsteigs auch wandelt. Es ist immer Abwechslung durch die Landschaft, aber vor allem durch die ständig wechselnden Wege und Pfädchen.Auf der gesamten Wegstrecke sind Aussichtspunkte und Rastpunkte für Wanderer zu finden.
Sehr gute Ausschilderung durch das "Rothaarsteig-Symbol",welches ein R auf dem Rücken liegend darstellt.
Es gibt eigentlich nur freundliche Wanderer mit denen man keinen Ärger hat, man sollte halt Rücksichtsvoll miteinander umgehen.

Link zur Übersichtskarte des Rothaarsteig auf rothaarsteig.de : Rothaarsteig-Übersichtskarte

Wir hatten am Samstag 16.09. die 154km wieder komplett von Dillenburg nach Brilon gefahren. Dort in einer Pension übernachtet.Dann am Sonntag den 17.09. auch wieder kompl. zurück bewältigt. Wie jedes Jahr genial. Wir hatten super Wetter und super Grip. Gelunge Tour! 

Es gibt auch die Westerwaldvariante des Rothaarsteig.
Dillenburg->Fuchskaute->Wasserscheide->zurück nach Dillenburg 
ca. 60KM mit knapp 1400HM
Auch sehr schön zu fahren und ebenfalls eine TOP-Tour.
Ebenfalls sehr gut ausgeschildert und fahrerisch TOP.

Höhenprofile des Rothaarsteig Dillenburg -> Brilon:







Höhenprofile des Rothaarsteig Brilon -> Dillenburg:


----------

